# Brauche Hilfe zum Webdesign lernen



## buddy90 (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo, Leute ich hab ein paar fragen zum Webdesign Lernen.

Ich möchte schon seit längerem Webdesigner werden mit allem drum und dran das ist mein Traumjob, also Designen und Programmieren usw. nur wie und wo lerne ich das am besten? Mit Photoshop kann ich meiner Meinung nach gut umgehen also Brushes, Effekte wie Metall, Kabel, Navigationen usw. nur das Genick bricht mir immer am Programmieren und am Geld. Photoshop kostet im Meisten falle an die 1000€, also hab ich leider immer nur die 30tage Test Versionen. Ich hab als Junger Mensch nie die Chance ergriffen eine Ausbildung zu machen, und einen Vernünftigen Schulabschluss hab ich auch nicht. Momentan Arbeite ich als Helfer in einer Metallfirma mit ca. 1000€ Gehalt, Wohne aber alleine in einer Wohnung mit Freundin, 2 Autos usw. also Sparen wird wohl nix. Ich hab schon viele Praktika gemacht, sei es im KFZ bereich, Maler, Metall usw. aber ich hab darin keinen Spaß, Webdesign und PC ist mein Hobby und wo ich wirklich Langfristig Spaß haben werde. Das haupt Problem als Webdesigner ist wieder der Schulabschluss in der regel wird Hochschul oder Realschul Abschluss verlangt. Nun Möchte ich mir alles selber beibringen Designen, PHP, CSS HTML usw. aber dabei brauch ich hilfe, sei es in Büchern usw. aber da brauch ich die Hilfe von euch was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich will diesen Beruf also unbedingt lernen aber leider hab ich in jungen Jahren leider zuwenig dafür getan.

Könnt ihr mir helfen??? BITTE


----------



## imdv (2. Juni 2013)

Als HTML Buch kann ich dir Jetzt lerne ich HTML - - ohne Vorkenntnisse: von Anfang an: Amazon.de: Christoph Prevezanos: Bücher dieses Buch und auch an sich, was PHP, CSS usw. angeht  die "Jetzt lerne ich Serie" empfehlen. Ich selber habe mir mit diesem Buch innerhalb von 2 Wochen die meisten Grundkenntnisse angeeignet und direkt auch eine Webseite erstellt.


----------



## Crysis nerd (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo buddy,

wo der Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg  
Zuerst mal ein paar Sachen vorweg: Ich weiß nicht, was für ein Vorwissen ich bei dir vorraussetzen darf, also nich ärgern wenn ich hier teilweise sehr kleinlich erkläre oder Sachen die dir schon klar sind.
"Webdesigner" gestalten nur eine Website, d.h. die haben in der Regel nichts mit PHP am Hut. PHP ist serverseitig um eine serverseitige dynamic reinzubekommen (z.B. Datensätze aus einer Datenbank auszulesen und auszugeben). Der Beruf der auch serverseitige Sachen einschließt ist "Webentwickler". Meistens haben natürlich pure Designer auch Ahnung von Serverseitigen Abläufen und das erleichtert auch die Arbeit beim Designen.
Was auch wichtig ist zu erwähnen, dass viele Webentwickler und -designer oft als Freelancer arbeiten, also selbstständig sind und alleine arbeiten. In dem Fall wäre zumindest dein Schulabschluss total egal, weil dann nur deine Resultate und eigenen Werke zählen. Allerdings hat die Arbeit als Freelancer auch viele Nachteile, da man oft übers Ohr gehauen wird und man sich so mit nicht zahlenden Kunden rumschlagen muss. Außerdem hat man natürlich kein geregeltes Einkommen, sondern alles hängt von dir ab: Wenn du gut und schnell bist, kannst du echt gut verdienen. Wenn du aber länger brauchst für ein Projekt, sinkt dein Stundenlohn. Oder wenn du dich nicht gut verkaufen kannst, dann gibt dir keiner Projekte. Das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Designfirmen usw. Musst du persönlich mal sehen wo du da am besten unterkommst.

Jetzt mal zum eigentlichen: Wie du das lernst.
Bei HTML und CSS wird gerne auf Selfhtml verwiesen. Ich habe es über html-seminar.de gelernt. Aber da gibt es Tutorials wie Sand am Meer. Keins davon ist wirklich verkehrt denke ich. Also wenn du von HTML noch keine Ahnung hast, ist das natürlich als erstes dran. Das ist nur die "Grundlage" für alle Websiten und darauf baut alles andere auf. Damit alleine kann man jetzt nocht nicht unheimlich viel machen und es sieht auch ohne CSS unheimlich schrecklich aus. Aber da muss man durch und es geht auch nicht soo lange.
Danach kannst du dann CSS von den schon oben erwähnten Seiten lernen. Mit CSS kannst du dann schon recht schnell wunderbare Sachen machen. Allerdings ist leider viel Erfahrung nötig, um Websiten geschickt zu designen bzw aufzubauen. Denn für ein Design gibt es oft tausende Möglichkeiten, aber man sollte auch die interne Struktur klug gestalten. Aber wie gesagt: Das braucht Erfahrnung.

Du solltest, während du diese beiden "Sprachen" lernst, immer wieder neugierig sein und selber Sachen ausprobieren. Ich finde das ist eine wichtige Sache, die viele Leute immer wieder falsch machen. Die prügeln sich mehrere Wochen trockene Tutorials rein und meinen alles zu behalten. Aber am Ende können sie nichts selber machen. Daher: Immer selber eigene Sachen ausprobieren und rumfummeln. 

Das ist jetzt aber leider nur der erste Schritt, das grundlegende lernen. Gerade bei CSS ist es eine Kunst zu wissen, wann man welche Eigenschaft gut einsetzen kann. Und man lernt mit der Zeit auch immer wieder Eigenschaften, von denen man vorher noch nie gehört hat. 

Im Webdesign muss man auch immer halbwegs up to date sein und sich fortbilden. Es gibt ein paar gute Freelancer die z.B. auf Facebook regelmäßig Tipps posten. Ein tolles Beispiel ist https://www.facebook.com/kulturbanause.de?fref=ts mit der Homepage Webdesign, WordPress & Social Media in Berlin | kulturbanause (die selbstverständlich schön Designed ist). Auf seinem Blog stehen regelmäßig nützliche Sachen, wie z.B. "25 neue Tools, Scripte und Frameworks für Webdesigner" (vom 30. Mai).

Okay. Du hast jetzt die Grundlagen gelernt, ein wenig damit rumgespielt und hast eine Quelle für neues Wissen. Jetzt brauchst du noch zwei Sachen: Erfahrung und Referenzen. Beides lässt sich durch eigene größere Projekte gewinnen. Du musst dir Sachen vornehmen, z.b. "Jetzt designe ich mal einen Blog". Dann schreibst du dir eine statische HTML Page und versuchst die schön zu designen. Beim ersten mal sieht das bestimmt noch nicht so toll aus, aber dir werden irre viele Dinge auffallen aus denen zu lernst. 
Dir ist wohl klar, dass du nicht von jetzt auf gleich zum gelernten Webdesigner schaffst. Leider musst du dir durch solche privaten Projekte sehr viel Erfahrung selbst beibringen. Und das dauert. Aber wenn der Beruf des Webdesigners was für dich ist, wirst du auch daran eine Menge Spaß haben und einfach ein gutes Gefühl wenn du deine Website anguckst und denkst: Jau die sieht geil aus!
Zur Motivationssteigerung kannst du auch mal ein Ohr offen haben für Freunde und bekannte, die eine Website gerne haben würden. Eventuell will ein dir bekannter Friseur eine kleine Seite haben, auf dem die Öffnungszeiten und ein Bildchen ist. Solche kleinen Projekte wären ideal für dich. Vorallem hat man nachher dann das Gefühl, dass man echt was sinnvolles gemacht hat. 

Jetzt noch mal zu Photoshop. Kostet leider jede Menge, ja. Und man braucht es um diverse Grafiken zu erstellen, ja. Aber es gibt für den Anfang auch z.B. Gimp, ein kostenloses sehr mächtiges Tool. Es ist sicher einiges an Umgewöhnung notwendig, aber das wird wohl noch zu machen sein. 


Ich hoffe es ist jetzt nicht zu durcheinander geworden... Und, dass ich nicht vergessen habe. 
Wenn sonst noch Fragen sind, hau raus 

Zu mir: Ich bin kein professioneller Webdesigner, aber ich habe für mich diverse kleinere Websiten designed (z.B. sebi707.de) und darin auch schon ca 5 Jahre Erfahrung. Und erwähnten Kulturbanause habe ich auch diverse Jahre abboniert und hab so ein paar Einblicke in die Welt des Webdesigners.


Viel Glück bei deinem Traum und bei Fragen frag einfach!

LG
Lukas


----------



## nay (2. Juni 2013)

imdv schrieb:


> Als HTML Buch kann ich dir Jetzt lerne ich HTML - - ohne Vorkenntnisse: von Anfang an: Amazon.de: Christoph Prevezanos: Bücher  dieses Buch und auch an sich, was PHP, CSS usw. angeht  die "Jetzt  lerne ich Serie" empfehlen. Ich selber habe mir mit diesem Buch  innerhalb von 2 Wochen die meisten Grundkenntnisse angeeignet und direkt  auch eine Webseite erstellt.


 
Das Buch ist leider ziemlich veraltet. Als Gegenvorschlag werfe ich HTML und CSS von Kopf bis Fuß, 2. Auflage  ins Rennen. Es behandelt auch die neuesten Themen der Webentwicklung  und richtet sich an komplette Neueinsteiger. Mit 700+ Seiten ist es aber  ein dicker Klopper.


----------



## buddy90 (2. Juni 2013)

Also als Designer Braucht man theoretisch kein CSS html usw. aber dann hat man das Problem das man einen Programmierer braucht. Und so wäre es leichter wenn man mit Photoshop ein Design entwirft und man es gleich programmieren kann. Am besten wäre es so ein Art Geschäft mit einem Designer und einem Programmierer. Kann man mit html php usw auch Webseiten machen die so Art sind wie z.b ebay, Automarken oder steckt hinter einer Webseite immer ein Design das mit Photoshop oder ähnlichen gemacht wurde?

Möchte nämlich weg vom Metallbauer und lieber sowas machen.


----------



## DarkMo (3. Juni 2013)

naja, wie erklärt man das jetzt ^^ php ist nicht alles, gibt (gab?) auch noch asp glaube. man kann auch mittels vb.net oder sonstwas html code erzeugen. also php ist EINE möglichkeit. aber ich wills an dem bsp mal versuchen zu erklären:

html ist eine script-sprache, die das layout einer seite definiert. also wo auf der seite sind welche elemente (texte, tabellen mit all ihren spalten, zeilen und zellen, bilder, absätze, formulare mit buttons und eingabefeldern...) wie angeordnet. sogenannte tags bestimmen das dann. hier im forum hast du auch sone art tags -> diese bbCode dinger da. also das zeug in den eckigen klammern []. in htm sind es die spitzen klammern <> - daher werden für diese bbCode auch andere genutzt, da sich das sonst ins gehege mit den html tags käme ^^ jedenfalls bilden die tags immer den rahmen eines "blocks". als bsp: <tag>block</tag>. die tags tragen die selben namen (tag hier halt) und umschließen den block. der abschließende tag beinhaltet noch einen slash /. für fetten text hat man den *b*old tag: <b>fetter text</b> als bsp. die grundstruktur einer htm datei sieht dann in etwa so aus: ein html-tag block in dem ein header-tag block gefolgt von einem body-tag block steckt. der header beinhaltet metadaten infos - autor der seite, editor, titel und was weis ich. body enthält dann die eigentliche seite. gut, das ganze ist eben sehr statisch. einmal geschrieben, is da nich mehr viel möglich. aber erstmal weiter.

css... cascading style sheets kümmern sich um das "design" des layouts. welche farbe hat ein element, wie ist die ausrichtung oder formatierung des textes, was passiert bei nem mouse-over usw usf. das lässt sich auch alles direkt im html-tag realisieren, aber beinhaltet halt diverse nachteile. bsp: du hast 2 buttons auf deiner seite und beide sind grün mit fetter schrift. du hast das nun fest im html tag angegeben und nicht über nen css file. willst du nun beide buttons ändern zu rot und italic (kursiv/schrägstehen), musst du bei beiden buttons im html code die tag-parameter anpassen. wenn du nun ein größeres projekt hast, mit vielen vielen buttons... viel spaß dabei  nutzt du hingegen css, kannst du alles auf einmal ändern - mit einer einzigen änderung. du hast dann im css file halt die möglichkeit, für das element des buttons ein vordefiniertes design anzulegen. jeder button ist dann automatisch so gestyled. änderst du diesen einen eintrag, ändern sich eben auch alle buttons entsprechend. magst du mehrere button styles, legst du mehrere an, musst dann allerdings im html-tag die entsprechende "designklasse" anhängen. ist dann wieder ein stück hin zur urversion, aber die angehängte klasse ändert man ja nicht unbedingt (wenn, kann man natürlich wieder arbeit haben ^^), sondern nur die klasse an sich. einmal die klasse geändert, ändern sich auch alle damit verzierten buttons auf einmal.

jut. php und konsorten bilden dann eine möglichkeit, das statische von html aufzubrechen. du sagst in php also an, wie die seite aufgebaut wird - in abhängigkeit von bestimmten zuständen. also man baut auch wieder nur statisches html, aber diese html seite wird quasi on the fly vom server geschrieben/erstellt und zum client geschickt. der client (also du mit deinem webbrowser) erhält wieder nur ne öde olle statische html datei ^^ meinetwegen is da nen button "rot" und einer "grün". drückt man grün, wird der seitenhintergrund grün, drückt man rot, wirds halt rot ^^ mit statischem html müsstest du hier 2 html-files erstellen und mit den buttons untereinander verlinken. mit php hast du nur ein file, das je nach button die seite so baut, dass sie einmal rot oder eben grün ist.

(my)sql - also datenbanken. für mich immer DER hauptgrund mit für sowas wie php. sicher lässt sich auch was ohne db machen, aber der echte sinn kommt für mich immer erst mit ner datenbank ^^ so mancher mag mich dafür jetzt vllt schlagen, aber so is meine wahrnehmung bisher halt gewesen ^^ mit datenbanken haste dann zum bsp die möglichkeit für einen login bereich, daten aufnehmen, speichern, ausgeben... gerade für sowas eignet sich dann php eben super. dein bsp ebay (ich denk aber mal, das ist nicht mit php realisiert ^^) kann man hier gut nutzen zur verdeutlichung: zeige mir alle baby-strampler -> da mit statischem html arbeiten ist unmöglich. gibts 10 strampler oder vllt 12? wie wöllte man eine tabelle zur ansicht formatieren? mit php erstellste einfach deine tabelle und legst für jeden gefundenen strampler ne eigenen zeile an - fertig. dynamisch große tabelle laut datenbank-rückgabe ^^

javascript - hier bieten sich dann client seitige spielerein noch an. also php passiert ja auf dem server und was zum client kommt, ist wieder unveränderbar. mit java script kann man das auch nochmal aufbrechen. sowas wie tooltips lassen sich realisieren oder andere spielereien. hab mich damit selber och nie sooo befasst, aber es gibt da auch intressante geschichten. ajax glaube hieß das, wo man zum bsp ohne seiten-reload seiten-inhalte (per datenbank abfragen) aktualisieren konnte. spart bissl traffic und kommt vllt voll viel kuhler rüber ^^ oder jQuerry - sone art zusammenstellung nützlicher funktionen oder so. also was man selber mit 10 zeilen code (oder viel mehr) auch erreichen könnte, wird hier in netten einfachen funktionen zusammen gefasst - bitte berichtigen, falls ich das falsch verstanden hab.

hmm, jetz würde mir noch flash einfallen, aber das ist ja glaube auf nem absteigenden ast seit jahren ^^ ansonsten gibts noch java-applets, also java-programme (nicht java script! das echte java, so wie c++ usw, also ne echte programmiersprache ^^), die man einbinden kann. eignet sich dann für so spiele wie bei fettspielen.de oder so. da gibts halt flash-spiele oder so java zeugs. weis ich jetz aber nich, was da populärer is. glaub fast trotz allem flash ^^ und html5 (also das ganz neue) bietet nochmals irgendwelche neuheiten. damit hatte ich mich bisher aber auch ned befasst.

photoshop und co? naja, bannerbildchen und hintergründe, button-designs und was weis ich ned alles, muss ja auch irgendwoher kommen ^^ also alles, was nicht per simplem formatieren gelöst wird, sondern durch bildchen... tadaaa.

nugut, ich hoffe dennoch, dass ich nen groben überblick verschaffen konnte, dass die zusammenhänge etwas klarer geworden sind und... das ich ned allzuviel bullshit von mir gegeben hab


----------



## Crysis nerd (3. Juni 2013)

buddy90 schrieb:


> Also als Designer Braucht man theoretisch kein CSS html usw. aber dann hat man das Problem das man einen Programmierer braucht. Und so wäre es leichter wenn man mit Photoshop ein Design entwirft und man es gleich programmieren kann.Am besten wäre es so ein Art Geschäft mit einem Designer und einem Programmierer.


Ho ho, ich hoffe ich hab mich hier nicht falsch ausgedrückt: Als "Designer" braucht man eigentlich kein PHP, aber HTML und CSS schon. Klar, man könnte auch Designs nur in Photoshop entwerfen und andere programmieren lassen, aber das ist absolut unüblich bzw. das gibt es garnicht. Html und CSS brauchst du also auf jedenfall. Nur auf PHP könnte man als Designer verzichten. Denn PHP "liefert" nur die Daten, die man mit CSS designed.




buddy90 schrieb:


> Kann man mit html php usw auch Webseiten machen die so Art sind wie z.b ebay, Automarken oder steckt hinter einer Webseite immer ein Design das mit Photoshop oder ähnlichen gemacht wurde?
> Möchte nämlich weg vom Metallbauer und lieber sowas machen.



Wie das Design gemacht wurde, ist unerheblich. Ob es in Photoshop entworfen oder auf einen Zettel gekritzelt worden ist. Entscheidend ist nur nachher die Umsetzung in CSS Form. Ich persönlich zeichne mir nur die grobe Form auf einen Zettel und denke mir den Rest. Und dann programmiere ich es schon als CSS/Html.
Bei so großen Seiten hat ein Designer vorher sicher alles in Photoshop gemacht, um den alten Herren vom Vorstand direkt zu zeigen wie es aussieht. Aber wie gesagt: Das ist im Prinzip unerheblich.
Zu der Frage: Ja, grundsätzlich werden alle Seiten, auch große wie ebay auf diese Weise programmiert. PHP ist eine übliche Serverseitige Sprache, aber es gibt auch andere serverseitige Sprachen, die weniger genutzt werden, wie Ruby on Rails und Perl. Und jede Seite besteht aus HTML und CSS (weil das die "einzigen" Sprachen sind, die der Browser versteht).

LG
Lukas


----------



## nay (3. Juni 2013)

buddy90 schrieb:


> Also als Designer Braucht man theoretisch kein CSS html usw. aber dann hat man das Problem das man einen Programmierer braucht. Und so wäre es leichter wenn man mit Photoshop ein Design entwirft und man es gleich programmieren kann. Am besten wäre es so ein Art Geschäft mit einem Designer und einem Programmierer. Kann man mit html php usw auch Webseiten machen die so Art sind wie z.b ebay, Automarken oder steckt hinter einer Webseite immer ein Design das mit Photoshop oder ähnlichen gemacht wurde?
> 
> Möchte nämlich weg vom Metallbauer und lieber sowas machen.


 
Ein Designer muss nicht umbedingt wissen, wie das Design  umgesetzt wird und ein Programmierer muss nicht umbedingt wissen, wie  man ein Design erstellt. Natürlich schadet es nicht, wenn man von beidem  Kenntnisse besitzt. Es gibt sicherlich auch Programmierbuden wo  eine Person beides macht.

Mit HTML, CSS, PHP, Javascript und  einer Datenbank kann man Seiten wie ebay erstellen. Außerdem wird so  ziemlich jede Webseite geplant und  designed, bevor auch nur eine Zeile Code geschrieben wird. Zweimal  messen, einmal schneiden. Es ist nicht empfehlenswert einfach drauflos  zu programmieren.



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Ho ho, ich hoffe ich hab mich hier nicht  falsch ausgedrückt: Als "Designer" braucht man eigentlich kein PHP, aber  HTML und CSS schon. Klar, man könnte auch Designs nur in Photoshop  entwerfen und andere programmieren lassen, aber das ist absolut unüblich  bzw. das gibt es garnicht. Html und CSS brauchst du also auf jedenfall.  Nur auf PHP könnte man als Designer verzichten. Denn PHP "liefert" nur  die Daten, die man mit CSS designed.



Es gibt Leute, die nur Designs entwerfen und es gibt Leute, die nur programmieren. Ich denke, dass das in größeren Firmen auch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist. Zwischen Designen und Programmieren sehe ich auch keine großen Überschneidungen. Für mich sind das zwei verschiedene Berufe: Mediengestalter und Programmierer.


----------



## Crysis nerd (3. Juni 2013)

nay schrieb:


> Zwischen Designen und Programmieren sehe ich auch keine großen Überschneidungen.


 Das sehe ich anders. Bzw. ich finde es schrecklich und problematisch wenn der Designer keine Ahnung von dem programmiertechnischen Hintergrund hat. Eine Website muss nicht einfach nur gut aussehen sondern soll auch gut funktionieren und halbwegs performant bleiben. Wenn ein Designer etwas entwickelt und der Programmierer das in tausende einzel Bilder zerschnippeln muss und statisch ausrichten, ist das totaler Mist. Daher finde ich dass gute Webdesigner Ahnung von der Materie haben und wissen wie mein ein gutes UND geschicktes Webdesign entwickelt.

Webdesign ist nämlich eben nicht nur ein bisschen Malen bis es gut aussieht. Es ist ja gerade das Verständnis von der Materie an sich, was einen guten Webdesigner ausmacht.


----------



## nay (3. Juni 2013)

Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass in Stellenangeboten eher das Komplettpaket gesucht wird: Entwurf, Design, HTML, CSS und Javascript. Ich wollte nur sagen (aus eigener Erfahrung), dass es ohne Probleme möglich ist, dass einer sich im Team auf das Design und der Andere auf die Programmierung spezialisiert.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. Juni 2013)

Also was ich aus meinem Praktikum noch einbringen könnte, wäre das der trend beim grafischen design glaube ich weg von Photoshop hin zu speziellen werkzeugen , in deren Fall fireworks geht. Wenn du also noch nich so tief drinsteckst haste eventuell mehr vergnügen damit jetzt auf fireworks umzusteigen, ich denke mal das ganz grundlegende wird sich da auch nicht von Photoshop unterscheiden und für die Umsetzung soll das afaik sehr viel praktischer sein.


----------



## buddy90 (3. Juni 2013)

Mal eine frage und zwar, welche programme braucht man um webseiten zu machen? also Photoshop oder Fireworks ist klar. Ich weis z.B. der Editor von win aber der ist naja.


----------



## nay (3. Juni 2013)

Fireworks wird von Adobe nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, da es mit anderen Adobe-Produkten zu große Überschneidungen gibt. Nur soviel dazu.

Für den Anfang reicht xampp und Notepad++ (mit dem Explorer Plugin). Eclipse kann man sich auch mal anschauen. Dafür gibts es sehr viele Plugins für die Webprogrammierung, einfach mal googlen.


----------



## shengli (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo buddy90!

Hätte da noch einiges an Büchern günstig abzugeben. Diese stammen jedoch aus einem Raucherhaushalt. Sollte das nicht wirklich stören, so könnte man sich ja mal melden..

Mfg shengli


----------



## Crysis nerd (4. Juni 2013)

Ich finde der Thread läuft hier gerade außer Kontrolle:

Was möchtest du buddy?
Möchtest du eher erstmal hobby technisch ein wenig reinschnuppern und brauchst nur Tutorials und Tipps für jetzt und gleich anfangen?
Oder lieber, wie ich deine Frage interpretiert hatte, eine dicke Beratung rund um den Berufszweig usw?


----------



## buddy90 (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich möchte alles zum Beruf wissen. Welche Programme ich brauche. Designern und programmieren. Ob ich für eine Page unbedingt Grafik Programme brauche. Usw zum üben hab ich das html CSS von Kopf bis Fuß Buch bestellt.


----------



## Supeq (5. Juni 2013)

Die technische Seite ist eine Sache, aber als Programmierer sollte man und als Selbstständiger muss man auch Ahnung von dem "drumherum" haben. Hier schwebt mir vor allem das sorgfältige Ausarbeiten von Lasten bzw.Pflichtenheften in Absprache mit den Kunden vor, denn das wird die Grundlage dafür sein woran deine Arbeit gemessen und im Endeffekt bezahlt wird.

Der einfachste Weg das alles zu lernen und im praktischen Einsatz zu vertiefen ist eine betriebliche Berufsausbildung zum Fachinformatiker (Anwendungsentwicklung). Wenn "90" dein Baujahr ist, ist es dafür noch lange nicht zu spät, selbst wenn du noch nen Realschulabschluß nachmachen musst.


----------

